# What are the Best Nutrients for Hydroponics?



## threepac420 (Nov 21, 2006)

*I have the NL x Big Bud strain and I was wondering what would the best nutrients be for them? Right now, I'm starting to use some 7-9-5 Dyna Gro for vegatative state. Also wondering next time I flush it and use the new nutrients I get (whenever I make a choice) if that will cause any side effects or shock.

Please respond, thank you very much, I really appreciate it =D!!*


----------



## Sublime757 (Nov 21, 2006)

general hydroponics make excellent nutes that are easy to use and very forgiving. it also has a variety of bloom booster that can be added to the existing nutes to boost numbers.


----------



## threepac420 (Nov 22, 2006)

so I should just get their bloom


----------



## Sublime757 (Nov 22, 2006)

haha i dont know if itll do much buy it self lol. its a 3 part nute system. gro, micro, bloom


----------



## ViRedd (Nov 22, 2006)

You don't need to buy all three solutions of GH. Eliminate the "Grow." You can use GH nutrients VERY successfuly by just using the Micro and the Bloom. Its a two to one ratio. For vegging 0-5-10. For flowering 0-8-16. 

Vegging: Grow = 0 / Micro = 5ml per gallon / Bloom = 10ml per gallon. 

Flowering: Grow = 0 / Micro = 8ml per gallon / Bloom = 16ml per gallon.

The above is called the "Lucas" formula. Developed by a very highly regarded cannabis guru named Lucas. (What else?) *lol*


I even color coded it for ya. *lol*


Also, Pure Blend Pro is simple to use and very good. You'll need to buy the grow, the bloom and a bottle of CalMag. Vegging is 15ml of Grow per gallon. Flowering is 15ml of Bloom per gallon and 5ml of CalMag per gallon.


Vi


----------



## potroast (Nov 26, 2006)

ViRedd said:


> You don't need to buy all three solutions of GH. Eliminate the "Grow." You can use GH nutrients VERY successfuly by just using the Micro and the Bloom. Its a two to one ratio. For vegging 0-5-10. For flowering 0-8-16.
> 
> Vegging: Grow = 0 / Micro = 5ml per gallon / Bloom = 10ml per gallon.
> 
> ...



Beautiful job! I'll have to try that GH recipe again. I still don't understand it, and I was involved in the group that originally experimented with it. I'll have to look at the Bloom nute makeup again, and see why twice as much will help my vegging plants. Don't have any GH around right now, as I'm experimenting with SuperNatural, and they are about to flunk out.

And it wasn't Lucas but a group of growers and the guy called pH noted the difference in amounts of ammonium nitrogen versus nitrate nitrogen in each GH component, and it went from there. That was all on Usenet, Lucas just posted it on the web.

Whatever happened to Young Lucas? 

And since you mention both chemical and organic nutes, do you have any notable differences to tell us about? Like growth rate, yield, odor and taste?

And 3pac, in hydro you can change nutrients whenever you wish, just run some plain 5.8 to flush and you're good.

HTH


----------



## ViRedd (Nov 27, 2006)

"Whatever happened to Young Lucas? 

And since you mention both chemical and organic nutes, do you have any notable differences to tell us about? Like growth rate, yield, odor and taste?"

Yeppers .... what I posted was the "Lucas Formula" and it works great. I switched over to PBP after smoking the same buds I was growing using GH, that were grown by a friend who swears by PBP. A WORLD of difference in taste. 

Vi


----------



## potroast (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah, taste is the main reason to grow organic, but what about yield? The couple of organic crops that I've done were about 60 percent of the yield of chem crops. And I don't really notice that much difference in taste, while others I'm smoking with do.

I've often said that if I ever do another organic crop, I would try PBP, but there's too many chem products to try!


----------



## CannaBoss (Nov 27, 2006)

Advanced Nutrients!!!!
The proof is in the pudding...
YouTube - Nutrient Challenge


----------



## burningthehousedown (Nov 30, 2006)

Its a rigged question as to ones personal preference and what kind of setup you are using. Its like asking which kind of weed to grow. They all BASICLLY work the same. Be careful with AN if you use their nutes. They are way off on their feeding schedule; use as directed and your plants will fry.


----------



## hayzy (May 13, 2008)

if you were trying to grow shorter plants wouldnt you want to eliminate the grow like ViRedd says? Im trying to grow some sog plants real short and dence, a little spear bud with hopefully about a half to a quarter o on each plant, and wanted like 4 plants at a time. If i used Pure blend Pro with the grow nutrients would the plants be taller than if i were to use the General Hydroponics without grow. Im trying to achieve shorter plants as i said so which would be better for me, and keep in mind im doing a SOG grow.


----------



## shenagen (May 13, 2008)

Dude this thread is almost 2 years old...you may want to start somewhere else


----------



## potroast (May 14, 2008)

hayzy said:


> if you were trying to grow shorter plants wouldnt you want to eliminate the grow like ViRedd says? Im trying to grow some sog plants real short and dence, a little spear bud with hopefully about a half to a quarter o on each plant, and wanted like 4 plants at a time. If i used Pure blend Pro with the grow nutrients would the plants be taller than if i were to use the General Hydroponics without grow. Im trying to achieve shorter plants as i said so which would be better for me, and keep in mind im doing a SOG grow.




You don't achieve shorter plants by withholding nutrients. You supply the nutes that will make the plant grow, and stay healthy. If you use GH nutes, it's a 3-part system, and they recommend using all three parts. The lucas formula says to use more micro and more bloom without the grow. The plants are still getting enough of what they need. For PBP you use the Grow for veg and the Bloom for flowering. 

For shorter plants, you induce flowering when they are shorter, and use pruning and bending/training to keep them short.

HTH


----------



## IV420 (May 15, 2008)

Botanical.com has the fox farm trio nutes for $30. Killer deal on great organic hydro nutes.

Fox Farm Nutrients


----------



## hayzy (May 15, 2008)

i just wanna know what would be good nutrients to use if i was wanting short dense plants


----------



## ghengiskhan (May 15, 2008)

IV420 said:


> Botanical.com has the fox farm trio nutes for $30. Killer deal on great organic hydro nutes.
> 
> Fox Farm Nutrients


Except Big Bloom is the only totally organic nutrient out of those three. They're all "organic based", though. But that means pretty much nothing cause you could say something is organic based by adding some organic matter, but after you add all the non organic matter it's not organic.


----------



## hayzy (May 15, 2008)

i would figure eliminting the grow nutrient like in general hydroponics all together with 8 inch plants would keep them little by the time they were finished flowering


----------



## hayzy (May 15, 2008)

am i right


----------



## potroast (May 16, 2008)

Nope, not a bit.

Read my last answer again.


----------



## jramon82 (Sep 7, 2008)

i use the aerogarden nutrients for salsa garden or cherry tomatoes and works good, i also try veggies nutrients....
u can get one of those on your near sears store. or online


----------



## corral hollow kid (Sep 7, 2008)

jramon82 said:


> i use the aerogarden nutrients for salsa garden or cherry tomatoes and works good, i also try veggies nutrients....
> u can get one of those on your near sears store. or online


 WTF


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 8, 2008)

Best nutes for hydro are the ones that are easy 1 part systems. There are really so many ways to feed your plants don't over think it keep it very simple and work your way into other things you have found and would like to try. Your tank maintenance dictates what kind of nutes you use also. If your going totally organic or even partial you cannot use H2o2 for it will kill your nutes. Something to keep in mind. KISS Keep it simple smart guy!!


----------



## kgb98367 (Sep 8, 2008)

there really isnt a best nutrient for growing. It all depends on the plant genetics, for example I grow 3 strains and 2 of them just love Dutch Master and the 3rd doesnt do to well with DM but loves general hydroponics.

So it all depends on genetics try different things and see what they respond best to. 

good luck with your grow


----------



## corral hollow kid (Sep 8, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> Best nutes for hydro are the ones that are easy 1 part systems. There are really so many ways to feed your plants don't over think it keep it very simple and work your way into other things you have found and would like to try. Your tank maintenance dictates what kind of nutes you use also. If your going totally organic or even partial you cannot use H2o2 for it will kill your nutes. Something to keep in mind. KISS Keep it simple smart guy!!


I agree...get the 1 part nutes. I am using Ionic right now. Very simple and forgiving. The pH buffering is not as good as I expected. I hear Canna nutes are the shit! I may switch next go around.

What are you guys using for ph up/down? I am using Earth Juice. Seems to work good. But I don't have anything to compare it to.


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 8, 2008)

corral hollow kid said:


> I agree...get the 1 part nutes. I am using Ionic right now. Very simple and forgiving. The pH buffering is not as good as I expected. I hear Canna nutes are the shit! I may switch next go around.
> 
> What are you guys using for ph up/down? I am using Earth Juice. Seems to work good. But I don't have anything to compare it to.


I am using the 1 part Flora Series for both veg and flower as far as the Ph up down i am using your everyday generic up down that they bottle at 1000% markup but as far as i know you cant make your own and then even though you know your getting screwed do you really want to make your own.


----------



## hooked.on.ponics (Sep 11, 2008)

Well I don't know about a 1-part nutrient being "the best"... I mean when was the last time you heard about one of the legendary growers growing colas the size of your head on some simple one-part basic nute?

At a minimum I'd say you should get a 2-part and just fire up the brain cells you need to use it. It's not complicated or even remotely difficult. You just have to pay attention the first few times and after that it's second nature.

Get yourself some Sensi 2-part. That's some simple stuff and you're not skimping on quality at all. Add in some bloom boosters like Big Bud and Carboload and you'll see some professional results without a lot of professional headaches.


----------



## ryan420 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Is there an ideal formula for lowryder #2 or auto-flowering plants in general?*
*
I was wondering if you could find a balance between the veg. and flowering stage nutrients as auto-flowering plants automatically go into flowering!*

any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## exoticman (Jul 21, 2009)

the best nutrients hands down is the techna flora system pre ph balanced been on em for about 1 year and never had ph up or down problems leaf burn ect.


----------



## SmartStoner (Jul 21, 2009)

Wait, so can I use just some MiracleGro then? I know high first number during veg and high 2nd number during flowering but do I just buy MiracleGro plant food? Only resources are Lowes and Wal-mart around here, and I can't order online yet.


----------



## lilbil (Jan 24, 2010)

I wouldnt use miracleGro , its ph is too high for most strains.


----------



## hooked.on.ponics (May 20, 2010)

Me too on the MG - skip it. There are simply too many good options out there to pick the worst in the bunch.



ryan420 said:


> *Is there an ideal formula for lowryder #2 or auto-flowering plants in general?*
> *
> I was wondering if you could find a balance between the veg. and flowering stage nutrients as auto-flowering plants automatically go into flowering!*
> 
> any help would be greatly appreciated!


Most people just switch from veg nutes to bloom nutes as soon as the plants start to show sex. If you're familiar with the strain and how long it takes, you can try switching just before that happens to try to maximize the results.


----------



## Magnificient (Jul 20, 2010)

ViRedd said:


> You don't need to buy all three solutions of GH. Eliminate the "Grow." You can use GH nutrients VERY successfuly by just using the Micro and the Bloom. Its a two to one ratio. For vegging 0-5-10. For flowering 0-8-16.
> 
> Vegging: Grow = 0 / Micro = 5ml per gallon / Bloom = 10ml per gallon.
> 
> ...


Money-saving info, thanks.


----------



## UrbanAerO (Jul 25, 2010)

Don't use miracle grow, smoking it hurts.


----------



## Grower Z (Jul 26, 2010)

I would suggest that anyone growing hydro in the USA should try one of the products mentioned here:

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/281840-jacks-professional-fertilizer-2.html#post4438418

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/281840-jacks-professional-fertilizer-2.html#post4439129

Major cost savings over time if you don't mind buying in bulk. Same ingredients (in some cases more - i.e. guaranteed analysis that includes all macros and micros), less money spent on marketing. These products are what commercial hydro companies and university greenhouses use, etc.


----------



## Humboldt14 (Jul 26, 2010)

i use Humboldt Nutriants grow micro bloom my plants love that shit, i use it in soil also


----------



## ponics4me (Sep 9, 2010)

Supporting the community is really starting to become a sore spot for me.

Sure, when it wasn't legal to grow anywhere it was fine with me for a company to talk about it's nutrients being for "tomatoes". But that's not the world we live in any longer. Cannabis cultivation is legal in many states and will be in many more before long. We're coming out of the cloud of ignorance but too many companies aren't paying attention.

And what's worse, their continued insistence that they're for tomatoes or whatever is actually starting to hurt the progress that could be made if they simply admitted the truth. The more companies refuse to admit they're making nutrients for cannabis the longer we perpetuate this archaic and harmful atmosphere that cannabis is somehow wrong.


So until companies like GH and Humboldt are ready to be honest and admit what they're really about I'm going to vote with my dollars and support companies that aren't afraid to support me.


----------



## dbkick (Sep 9, 2010)

CannaBoss said:


> Advanced Nutrients!!!!
> The proof is in the pudding...
> YouTube - Nutrient Challenge


This is true, all you need is grow a/b , bloom a/b , big bud and b52 and a lot of fucking room for huge plants.
Oh and to all you that answer anything but AN, he DID ask whats the BEST.
I should put this in my sig, fuck fungaflor TR, DO NOT USE IT IF YOU VALUE YOUR PLANTS.


----------



## dbkick (Sep 9, 2010)

SmartStoner said:


> Wait, so can I use just some MiracleGro then? I know high first number during veg and high 2nd number during flowering but do I just buy MiracleGro plant food? Only resources are Lowes and Wal-mart around here, and I can't order online yet.


 miracle grow? piss in res, also have woman (if you have one) menstrate in res!
Also birth control, throw in a couple estrogen pills and a condom just to be on the safe side.
Ribbed of course.


----------



## hooked.on.ponics (Sep 17, 2010)

dbkick said:


> miracle grow? piss in res, also have woman (if you have one) menstrate in res!
> Also birth control, throw in a couple estrogen pills and a condom just to be on the safe side.
> Ribbed of course.


Clearly he's joking, but just to be clear NONE of that is a good idea.

For example, urea doesn't help plants AT ALL. It has to be broken down by the soil before the nitrogen is available to the plants, which of course won't happen in a hydroponic reservoir.

What works in soil does not always work in hydroponics. That's why hydroponics nutrients exist.


----------



## dbkick (Sep 17, 2010)

hooked.on.ponics said:


> Clearly he's joking, but just to be clear NONE of that is a good idea.
> 
> For example, urea doesn't help plants AT ALL. It has to be broken down by the soil before the nitrogen is available to the plants, which of course won't happen in a hydroponic reservoir.
> 
> What works in soil does not always work in hydroponics. That's why hydroponics nutrients exist.


Yes but what about the menstral shit, deny that. and condom, thats half assed legit.....well maybe the blood but the condom I was being sarcastic and about the birth control pills I don't know much about it but I did read a article about it. could be humor but maybe not.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 18, 2010)

dbkick said:


> miracle grow? piss in res, also have woman (if you have one) menstrate in res!
> Also birth control, throw in a couple estrogen pills and a condom just to be on the safe side.
> Ribbed of course.


a gem right there


----------



## seaflo (Feb 26, 2011)

Over the years this question always comes up because, for the most part, we want to see if there are any products that have made true advances rather than bullshit claims and marketing campaigns designed to dazzle. The fact is that some of the most successful growers have not changed what has worked for them in many years. This decision did not come easy for them but by many seasons of trial and error and using shit that just was more dazzle than razzle. So experiment and talk to those that have actually made a commercial success of their craft. I believe that it takes real experience in a particular plant species to establish factual evidence that a product/system works. Cheers.


----------



## danbarn3 (Apr 3, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> a gem right there


He forgot to mention for people to take a shit in their reservoir, of course after a thourough feeding at taco bell.


----------



## Jason2011 (Apr 15, 2011)

i use house and garden nutes. only ever use 75% of their recommended dosages. during veg thats all i use plus the mandatory microbial which i use at 125% of rec dose and H2O2. during flower i use 125% dosage and same microbial doses of micribial and H2O2 plus rock resinator and at week 4 til end of flower bub Xl. and for 3-5 days ( usually 2 tanks full as i run a run too waste system watering for 1 min every 4 hours in coco) in week 4 or 5 of flower P-K just for that extra hit. i am growing big bub strain and am averaging 4 lbs a plant. i do 6 week @ 18/6 veg and then switch to flower until ready. usually 8-10 weeks.


----------



## Jason2011 (Apr 15, 2011)

although having said that if i had the extra $$ too spend i would use 4-5 other products but each is only for flowering cycle and used for 1-2 weeks with a cpl of days over lapping. but with the bud xl that has improved that smell and taste 3-5 fold. i live in australia and only grow for personal purposes. i think commercial purposes would be treated differently as its more about profit than quality


----------



## Niko Bellick (Apr 15, 2011)

You should check out Canna Nutrients. Not only do they make for different lines of hydroponic nutrients depending on how you grow they also have a nutrient calculator on there website so that you can customize your nutes to your res size water type etc. and its all organic from holland and if anyone knows how to grow bud it's the dutch.


----------



## yourexelency (May 22, 2011)

hayzy said:


> i just wanna know what would be good nutrients to use if i was wanting short dense plants


hey dah know you long gone by now... but I'm bored... you dont use a certain kinda nutrients to grow shorter and denser you use the right lights for what you want and you have make the plants think it is time to flower via... 1/2 light 1/2 dark like how the sun is suppossa work but dont ^^ makeing the plants think it is getting close to the end of summer and they kinda tired of sitting around so they make babies and die... fun stuff ^^


----------



## gnrfan316 (Sep 16, 2011)

I always use Advanced Nutrients. Grow/Bloom/Micro or Connoisseur as a base nutrient then they have a wide array of nutrients to add


----------



## burrr (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 16, 2011)

ive seen alot of good from the DG line and I like BC alot very cheap and awsome results


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 16, 2011)

as long as you go for one of the main brands there is not much in it, i use vitalink max now.. i have used canna in the past
i prefer to use 2 part foods 
i didn't find any advantage to using the 3 part foods i have tried , just more irregular feeding schedule


----------



## the ghost faced killer (Dec 30, 2013)

I dont grow marijuana , but do grow expensive herbs . Let me tell you , from my experience , dont go crazy with over priced nutrients . Ive used them all .

The best thing you can do is educate yourself on what your plant requires . There are 13 , or 16 essentials that all plants need . Discover what they are .

Read the labels . Compare a cheaper to a more expensive . See how they stack up in comparison to your needs . And another thing , once you discover 

what your needs are , and what product line you like , stick with their line up . Its a safe practice . For any newbies , learn the lucas formula with your 

nutrients . He has posted tailored formula for specific manuacturers . Learn about your water hardness , reason , you might need cal mag , then you 

might not . Education is key . From what ive read , and I do love you growers , his formula is going to do you fine . The best nutrients , are the ones you 

learn to effectively use . 

BUT since this is a whats the best , in my opinion , for systems reclaiming / re-using nutrient solutions ------ I like the Flora 3 part . 

For single use systems , I like the Flora Nova . General Hydroponics has ALWAYS , for me , performed quite well , again and again and again .

Plus GH has a true patent . Something over there must be right . And If I choose additives , either GH or I really like the ATAMI lineup . 

Canna is good .... Botanicare is another good line . Foxfarm , Dutch Master , and Cutting Edge Solutions line up is good . And then there are th organic 

lines . Again GH , Hydroorganics , and Aurora Roots . Good stuff . I DO avoid Advanced Nutrients though . Dont like the over pricing , over hyping , and 

really dont like executives who rape children . Google it .


----------



## twistedwords (Dec 31, 2013)

Go to your Hydro Store I am sure someone there will sell you the latest and greatest.


----------



## waterdawg (Jan 1, 2014)

twistedwords said:


> Go to your Hydro Store I am sure someone will sell you the latest and greatest.


I'm sure they will, lol. When I first started hydro I visited the store for their expertise and professional advice, ya right, lol. Im sure there is reputable stores out there but the "one" in my town is not the place to go! Had me buying organic and non-organic stuff to use together (WTF did i know lol). I run a sterile res btw and after a year of research, reading, and asking I buy what my plants love, a two part veg and bloom locally manufactured product by EZGRO. Is it the best, not sure, but i do get pretty much the same results with it as any of the other "name brand" products. Im a newb so I haven't probably helped the situation by maxing the potential either lol


----------



## Ibex (Jan 1, 2014)

Checking in with dutch master here. Used it in rdwc and currently in coco.


----------



## waterdawg (Jan 2, 2014)

Shit a 3 year old post lol


----------



## BenFranklin (Jan 5, 2014)

In the beginning of this thread, someone mentions not using GH's "grow"... To use a 0 - 10 - 15 feeding reg. this is great for mothers, and clones, maybe....

Otherwise, using a flowering formula during veggie growth on seedlings will promote males from everything I've read and have experienced.


----------



## BenFranklin (Jan 5, 2014)

The information within is still relevant!


----------



## *BUDS (Jan 5, 2014)

Just go straight to the top shelf and be done with it, CANNA.


----------



## Jballs123 (Jan 28, 2014)

You, my sir, are a friggin' genius! I have spent hundreds of hours and wasted plenty of seeds trying to figure this out. My girl is doing Great! This is just AWESOME! I really hope you get this. I'll post pics if you want. $1,000,000 sent your way!!!


----------



## Jballs123 (Jan 28, 2014)

That was for ViRedd!


----------



## the ghost faced killer (Feb 12, 2014)

BenFranklin said:


> In the beginning of this thread, someone mentions not using GH's "grow"... To use a 0 - 10 - 15 feeding reg. this is great for mothers, and clones, maybe....
> 
> Otherwise, using a flowering formula during veggie growth on seedlings will promote males from everything I've read and have experienced.



REALLY ? Ill tell you this much , you might as well consider never growing anything if you believe that . HERES the deal . THE ONLY reason , and the only reason , and im assuming we are talking about the LUCAS formula , for not using grow is this ........... because the GH Floramicro has ENOUGH nitrogen that you can use it with the BLOOM in both phases . The grow does NOT cause hermies , males , seeds , world hunger or my wife to stop bitching , nor will it improve obama care . THERE IS something else going way wrong if someone is STRESSING their plants to the point that they do screw up . All you are doing is saving 38 bucks , but not really if your doing veg and bloom at the same time . 

Listen , use the grow , micro , and bloom if you like , at the lucas formula , or as suggested on the bottle . Either way , youll be fine . Your growing what is at the most BASIC level a WEED . If your killing by giving it QUALITY nutrients , something else is very wrong .

Heres a suggestion though . Add some bacteria . SOS , and a few others , i think ROCK maybe , make bacteria supplements for non organic nutes . The bacteria eat salts up , and are completely beneficial . And throw in a little ORGANIC humic acid supplement . I recommend the GH , because I dont think theres a hydroponic store that doesnt carry GH , but there are hydro stores that dont carry certain lines . The supplement is call BLACK DIAMOND . Its cheap and in hydro helps , also since Technafloras line of humic acid doest like PH below 6.0 , and certain plants do .

And on that post , the 0-10-15 thing , wheres the nitrogen ?


----------



## PetFlora (May 22, 2016)

ViRedd said:


> You don't need to buy all three solutions of GH. Eliminate the "Grow." You can use GH nutrients VERY successfuly by just using the Micro and the Bloom. Its a two to one ratio. For vegging 0-5-10. For flowering 0-8-16.
> 
> Vegging: Grow = 0 / Micro = 5ml per gallon / Bloom = 10ml per gallon.
> 
> ...



_"Its a two to one ratio. For vegging 0-5-10. For flowering 0-8-16"_. *What about N?*


----------



## Dumme (Jun 15, 2016)

PetFlora said:


> _"Its a two to one ratio. For vegging 0-5-10. For flowering 0-8-16"_. *What about N?*


Very old thread man.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jun 17, 2016)

PetFlora said:


> _"Its a two to one ratio. For vegging 0-5-10. For flowering 0-8-16"_. *What about N?*


Flora,

Give me a good feeding schedule for Botanicare please!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 17, 2016)

PetFlora said:


> _"Its a two to one ratio. For vegging 0-5-10. For flowering 0-8-16"_. *What about N?*


it's 1:2 ratio micro/bloom for Lucas Formula. 5/10 is for low light conditions, 8/16 for HID


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 17, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Flora,
> 
> Give me a good feeding schedule for Botanicare please!


is botanicare the CNS-17 nutes?


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jun 17, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> is botanicare the CNS-17 nutes?


nah, PBP


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 17, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> nah, PBP


gotcha. heard good things but never ran it myself


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jun 17, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> gotcha. heard good things but never ran it myself


Yea it's cool. Little salty like most others, but simple to use. I just need to find the magic combo!


----------



## Steve Man (Jun 17, 2016)

If you use Bennie and organic I like ff. But if you use chemical Cleaners I'd go gh


----------



## Steve Man (Jun 17, 2016)

hayzy said:


> i would figure eliminting the grow nutrient like in general hydroponics all together with 8 inch plants would keep them little by the time they were finished flowering


All you are going to do is add a deficiency and have problems if you hold back on nutes. If you want a smaller plant use less light


----------



## PetFlora (Jun 18, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Flora,
> 
> Give me a good feeding schedule for Botanicare please!


Sorry man, I don't have experience with them


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jun 18, 2016)

PetFlora said:


> Sorry man, I don't have experience with them


I thought you use PBP? What you use?


----------



## PetFlora (Jun 19, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> I thought you use PBP? What you use?


I have used Hydroponic Research V + B for 3 years, but recently switched to Emerald Harvest during bloom. I may run a side by side using EH Grow nutes, but I have 2 unopened pounds of HR, which are great for veg


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jun 23, 2016)

PetFlora said:


> I have used Hydroponic Research V + B for 3 years, but recently switched to Emerald Harvest during bloom. I may run a side by side using EH Grow nutes, but I have 2 unopened pounds of HR, which are great for veg


How is EH?


----------



## PetFlora (Jun 24, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> How is EH?


So far,so good. Adjusting pH twice a day is a PITA, but if the rewards are there, I'm OK with it. They are working on stabilizing it. 5 plants are within ~ 3 weeks of harvest, and are packing on the weight


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jun 24, 2016)

Keep us updated. I'm interested


----------



## HydroGrowLover (Jun 25, 2016)

I'm fairly new to growing but I started with GH nutrients then moved to Cyco. Cyco is a bit pricy but is simple and I have had excellent results with it. Don't know if its the best hydro nutrients but its the best I have used this past 2 years.


----------



## noosphere (Jul 11, 2016)

I think most of the nute lines are good if you follow the manufacturer's recommendations. House & Garden's line is very popular where I am. So is Heavy16, although I've read not so good reviews for hydro with it. You can't go wrong with the lucas formula if you know when you see a deficiency what it is and how to compensate for it. I'm in the Denver area. I like Dutch Master because it's been good to me and their full line doesn't include 40 products. That's why I quit Advanced Nutrients. I am also having very good luck with a newer microbial product called Mammoth P. Some of my main colas are bending over and getting creased stems (hasn't seemed to hurt them) from the bud weight. Not a bad problem to have...


----------



## PetFlora (Jul 12, 2016)

PetFlora said:


> So far,so good. Adjusting pH twice a day is a PITA, but if the rewards are there, I'm OK with it. They are working on stabilizing it. 5 plants are within ~ 3 weeks of harvest, and are packing on the weight



Seems the extreme pH swing was caused by a slow dieing pH tester. Got a new one, and pH has been most stable for 5 days straight

Hre's a couple pics of 2 plants. Good thing the one on the left is cola type , cause the PHAT lady on the right s dominating the tent


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 12, 2016)

In seriously considering the switch to EH. My local hydro store carries their own nute line and he told me Dutch master makes it for them.


----------



## PetFlora (Jul 13, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> In seriously considering the switch to EH. My local hydro store carries their own nute line and he told me Dutch master makes it for them.



I have doubts that DM is making it. I used DM Gold for a couple years then did a side by side vs Hydroponic Research V + B, which blew DM away


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 13, 2016)

PetFlora said:


> I have doubts that DM is making it. I used DM Gold for a couple years then did a side by side vs Hydroponic Research V + B, which blew DM away


So is the EH worth the hype?


----------



## PetFlora (Jul 13, 2016)

I can only compare to DM Gold full line, and Hydroponic Research V + B.

My current plants were veged with HR V+B and EH during flower. They are ~ 10 days from harvest under an Amare Technologies SE 250. Quality of light, and attention to details (RH, pH, changing nutes, cleaning rezes/airstones/pump filters) every 7 days also critical

My clones are getting EH 3 part Grow


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 14, 2016)

what includes "cleaning" every week? what process


----------



## PetFlora (Jul 14, 2016)

The tubing, stones, filter, even the rez container get a slimy buildup, especially during late flower when the plant is dumping crap out through their roots


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 14, 2016)

PetFlora said:


> The tubing, stones, filter, even the rez container get a slimy buildup, especially during late flower when the plant is dumping crap out through their roots


So scrub?


----------



## PetFlora (Jul 15, 2016)

I let them soak for 5-10 minutes in a strong chlorine bath while bubbling, then brush. I also wipe down the power cord and air lines that are submerged


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 17, 2016)

PetFlora said:


> I let them soak for 5-10 minutes in a strong chlorine bath while bubbling, then brush. I also wipe down the power cord and air lines that are submerged


Should I use the EH root wizard or Hydroguard?


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jul 17, 2016)

did years of side by side testing of nutrients,, in the early 2000's to 2005...gh nutes are very effective, best yields to cost was with gh maxi series,, simple 1 part grow, 1 part bloom, but i found in the first 2=3 weeks of flower to use both half grow ,half, bloom,,or u get early yellowing.. by mixing the 2 then go to full bloom weeks 4- finish works great.. the gh nova series is also a great nutrient but a bit more expensive.. dyna gro, fox farm, and plant life wer all top 5 nutes, botanicare,advanced, wer ok but not in the top 5.. ive heard good things about canna but havnt tested it and i dont waste money testing nutes anymore.. i use gh maxi and nova,mostly maxi but use nova once in a wile on certain strains that are picky...my testing base nutes only,, then i tested adding the bloom bosters,,, the only one i found to really do anything was the powder form koolbloom,,not the liquid.. the one used for the last 2-3 weeks the powder koolbloom adds size and makes buds ripen 4-5 days sooner than w/out the additive.. most additives seemed to be a waste of money if u use the base nutrients correctly,, especially with the 3 part nutes,,almost all 3 part nutes work well once you figure out what the strain your growing likes,,each strain likes a different n-p-k and ppm,,so lots of tinkering but once u get the mix wright,,,,stand back and watch em grow....so all nutrients work,its up to each person to decide whats best for them,,3 part for tinkerers who really want to get it wright,,1 part for simplicity,,,or turn the 1 part nutes into a mix of the2 for better results.. btw go easy on all nutrients directions on the bottle,,start with less and use more if needed,,, many nutes want u to use more to sell more,,but u end up burning your plants using the full strength... also ppm is a big thing,, go to high,,,burn.. go to low,,,yellow or a list of deficiencies.. find the ppm that fits your strain and raise it gradually in the flowering stage, grow well n be well to all,,,,good luck


----------



## PetFlora (Jul 18, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Should I use the EH root wizard or Hydroguard?


Never used Hydroguard. RW is only used sparingly. I do add a few drops to start seedlings/clones


----------



## slinkysaurus (Jul 18, 2016)

There is no "best" 

It's all personal preference. 
I'm a "you get what you pay for" kinda person and I only use Canna Nutrients. 


Canna boost will break you when you are doing big DWC grows, it costs me £300 a crop for that alone. But I like their range, and I like my results compared to my friends VitaLink. 

If you buy Canna, buy in bulk I.e 5L drums minimum. You'll save a fortune and it ends up becoming affordable - it'll also last you all year in big drums! 

Whatever you choose to go with, stick with it and learn to own it.


----------

